# Digital discharge printing



## breno (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi,

I am new to apparel printing. I know just enough to be dangerous. 

My requirements will be a very soft hand for mass production. Volumes would be north of 10k per design. 

I understand this can be done with screen-printing and water-based ink. Discharge printing for darker colours.

But I like the limitless colour palette of digital. Looked into it but was put off by the requirement of a heavy white base coat, which would prevent the soft hand.

I have found this machine but it is made in China and there is not one mention of it outside the company website. 

UN-OT-MITD03

Does anyone know anything about "digital discharge printing"?

Thx - breno


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

I think the mimaki dtg printer uses discharge white


----------



## breno (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes. I do recall the Mimaki machine. 

I guess digital is not the way to go for larger volumes with discharge requirements.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

There is a Mimaki section of the forum.. 

Mimaki - T-Shirt Forums


----------



## breno (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for your suggestion but the Mimaki machine prints shirts one at a time and therefore wouldn't work for us.

I am asking if anyone knows about the machine I reference in my original post or know of another machine that is suitable for digital discharge printing at larger volumes.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

breno said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to apparel printing. I know just enough to be dangerous.
> 
> ...


Breno, This Unique company in China is famous around here for doing con-jobs. A year or so, they posted photoshopped printers built by another manufacturer and have made claims of "lots of satisfied" users in North America and the EU. The printer shown in this link is a roll printer not a DTG. If you plan on considering any printer, see it in person and don't be wowed by specs or prices untill you get references and look the seller in the eye. Also, confirm where your supplies are coming from and meet them as well.

Discharge is great for what you say, and will give you that softhand. There are "environmental" factors and supply factors to doing this type of printing. Learn about the process first, then look at the best way to achieve this. based on your proposed model.


----------



## breno (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks Z.

I lived in Hong Kong for 5 years. Know the Chinese very well. Love dealing with them but there are no shortage of shysters in the bunch. (like anywhere really) I suspected their claims were rubbish given that there is not one iota of evidence beyond their own site. 

Was only attracted because I thought it might be a roll printer, which _might_ be more suitable to larger volumes than a unit, which printed already sewn shirts.

I have people who will sort this part of our business out but I'm the type that likes to do my own digging. That approach recently clued me into a technology that was not brought to my attention by the experts. As a result, we are going to be manufacturing something very cool in the USA instead of China.


----------

